# Why do you camp



## grassroots (May 29, 2009)

I'm new to camping, and I get the gist of it - you separate yourself from mainstream life, and get closer to nature....sleep outside, cook out... BUT, WHAT else do you do with all that time in between?! I'm just inexperienced, and was wondering WHY it is that some people are so thrilled with camping. I'd like to enjoy it as much as they are!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Being outdoors is a lot of it. If you are an outdoors person, hiking, fishing, walking, or just sitting outside enjoying nature, then you will have that feeling about going camping.

If you are more of an indoor person you may enjoy camping when you go, but not get as excited about it as some others do.

It is relaxing to get away from home, work, phones, tv's, computers, interestates, etc... There are times we do nothing more than sit around the campsite for a couple of hours just talking, kids playing, whatever. Thats the great thing about camping, there is no schedules, or we have to do this or that. But for those who like to be doing something all the time, you can play games, hike, hit the swimming hole, ride bikes, walk around the campground and visit other campers....


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

I do it to get AWAY. But a lot of it for me is that it takes more time to do everything, cooking, walking to the bathrooms, etc. It makes me stop and pay attention to what I am doing more, stop and smell the roses, etc. And I just find all that fun! I do a lot of hiking, swimming, taking nature photos. I am starting to get into geocaching now, so there is something else to add to the fun! But mostly to get away. From people, from buildings. And being outside all day wears me out! Even if i don't DO much of anything. I sleep better when I am camping. And the cooking can't be beat!:icon_smile_campfire


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Mostly to get away from it all. Different scenery. The best part is getting the kids to enjoy and teach them all about the great outdoors. Fishing, swimming, hiking, biking. Roasting marshmallows and spider dogs over a campfire. Spending that ever so important family time together. Meeting new people making new friends. With our busy schedule these days, camping really pulls us together and strengthens our relationships with one another. We share stories and laugh. My kids are growing up so fast, right before my eye's and before it's to late I want to enjoy everyday I have with them before they run off with their own lives. Provide the memories they can share with their own kids and teach them that life is to short not to enjoy it. To me it way more then just camping. It's a way of life for us. Some people have a cottage, we have campers (or tents) and we like to travel. If anyone was to ask me if they should try it I would say YES!!! Get out there, make mistakes, burn your dinner, learn from it and have fun doing it. Every time you go camping, the better it gets and the more you learn and the more fun you have. Sure beats sitting around watch TV all day.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I will be the first to admit that I am not a big outdoors person. (hubby had to con me into camping) After the first time we went, I was hooked. I do like to fish and I like to hike. I have had to slow down a great deal, (Impaired lung function, very recent.) but I still grab an inhaler and go. I have to stop more often but I enjoy it...even if it annoys the rest of the bunch. lol

When I camp, I like to walk my dogs, sit outside and watch the kids play, and occasionally cast a line in the lake. Photography is a big hobby of mine and camping gives me plenty of opportunities for great photos. 

Another big plus is being away from everyone back home.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I like to get away from electronics, and I REALLY like for my kids to get away from electronics. It's more fun than anything else I know.


----------



## harryb (May 31, 2009)

I like to camp because I can get away from the hustle and bustle of everyday life. My wife and I can do whatever whenever we want to.I like to tent camp but I want electricity and water. I also want flush toilets and showers. I have roughed it many times and do not mind roughing it. My wife has not roughed it and I bet she does not want to. It is about getting away from it all and enjoying life. You get out of it what you put into it. It is all about getting out and enjoying it..

Have fun camping. It is addictive.

Harry


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

I like to camp for several reasons. Right now the best reason is to get away from home and all the daily responsibilities there. I teach the boys at home, and if you homeschool you know that your home is almost never fully in order. I remember coming home as a kid and the home was spotless. (Of course it was, we kids were at school all day, and Mom was home cleaning it!) So, it seems that things are NEVER finished, even with the boys helping, and continually staring me in the face, screaming "get me done!".

I love camping because I love being outside, and Heath camps mostly (I believe) for me.

But mostly it is a means to an end. We desire to travel and see this vast America. Quite often, hotels demand we get an extra room because there are six of us, and the boys are not so small anymore--that really frustrates me that they have a "limit" of five occupants per room, with two large beds and a queen fold out bed in the sofa--arrgh!!!!!

Heath & Charmaine
4 boys, 2 dogs, 6 bikes & a lot of food
07 Fleetwood Sequoia/99 GMC Sierra 1500


----------

